# ماكيناتى المتواضعه



## محمد -الهوارى (22 يونيو 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/user/moalhawary#p/u يمكنكم مشاهده بعض الماكينات التى قمت بتصنيعها على هذا الرابط ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم


----------



## محمد -الهوارى (23 يونيو 2011)

و دى صور اخرى تم تصويرها اثناء ضبت الماكينه


----------



## walid_022 (23 يونيو 2011)

مشاء لله تبارك لله


----------



## المعتز بالله (23 يونيو 2011)

ان شاء الله اخي يكون لك مستقبل رائع في هذا المجال ..
واتمنى لك التوفيق ..

المهم اخي ان تستثمر هذه المعرفة العملية عندك وتبدأ في تصنيع منتج ما حتى ولو كان بسيطا ..
وكل شيء يبدأ صغير
تحياتي لك ..


----------



## abo_slaim (23 يونيو 2011)

عمل رائع جدا 

وفقك الله


----------



## محمد -الهوارى (23 يونيو 2011)

جازاكم الله جميعا خيرا 
انى احاول قدر الا مكان ان اتقن فى صناعه هذه الماكينات ولكن المعانه تكمن فى صعوبه الحصول على الخامات الجيده بعد الثوره فى مصر حيث ان كثيرا من المستوردىن توقفوا عن الا ستيراد ومن عنده خامات يغالى جدا فى الا سعار وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل 
بارك الله فيكم وفى هذا المنتدى المتميز.


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (23 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


ماشاء الله تبارك الله لا قوة إلا بالله

ربنا يبارك لك يا هندسه عمل رائع وفقك الله


----------



## محمد -الهوارى (23 يونيو 2011)

هذه صور اخرى للماكينه الا ولى


----------



## محمد -الهوارى (23 يونيو 2011)

abo_slaim قال:


> عمل رائع جدا
> 
> وفقك الله





طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> ماشاء الله تبارك الله لا قوة إلا بالله
> ...



بارك الله فيكم يا اخوانى وحفظكم من كل سوء


----------



## محمد -الهوارى (23 يونيو 2011)

وهذا رابط لفديو الماكينه الثانيه

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvyJTx7VtvI


----------



## ali hedi (23 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عمل رائع و ماكينة حقا يمكن الاعتماد عليها في الشغل الجامد ربنا يبارك لك 
وفقك الله و السلام


----------



## الزير911 (26 يونيو 2011)

عمل اكثرمن رائع الله يباركلك يا اخي ولكن اسال عن سرعة الماكنه في انجاز الشغله كيف هي سرعتها ؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمد -الهوارى (28 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى بالنسبه للسرعه الماكينه سريعه جدا لدرجه اننا نقوم بتشغيلها على نصف سرعتها حتى تتحمل البنط 
يمكن زياده السرعه حسب الرغبه اذا كانت البنط تتحمل


----------



## ahmednos (10 سبتمبر 2011)

* ماشاء الله تبارك الله لا قوة إلا بالله*


----------



## nabilco (10 نوفمبر 2011)

جميل جدا


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

عمل رائع ربنا يبارك لك فيها


----------



## Farouq_it (11 نوفمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الله ينور عليك اهلا بيك ان مصري زيك و عايش في ايطاليا من سنين طويلة شغلي رسام ميكانيكي موضوع ال cnc يهمني جدا بس انا لسة في البداية و معملتش حاجة لسه و لو عايز حاجة من ايطاليا ممكن اشوفلك الاسعار هنا ايه سلام


----------



## afandy89_pro (3 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وأنا الأن أصنع شئ مشابه


----------



## بلال زبيب (4 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك
عمل متقن وجميل
ليتك قريب مني اكتر من 8 مكينات
ينقصها الخامات​


----------



## hassan_C4d (20 أكتوبر 2012)

حبيبي باشمهندس محمد اخبارك ايه يا جميل ايه الحلاوة دي .... بس اوعى تنسانا يا هندسة مستني تليفونك ان شاء الله


----------



## aimen1981 (19 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك عمل في غاية الروعة اخي الفاضل ان امكن تساعدني حول المحركات التي تستعملها في الماكنات حيث انني في صدد صنع ماكنة 2m1.5 m وانا محتار في قوة المحركات حيث وجدة محركات ذو 4a nema34 و nema 23 2.5 a 
ماذا اختار


----------



## أيسر إبراهيم (23 أبريل 2013)

ربنا يوفقك أنت وأمثالك ...


----------

